

Danger of the Accidental Click (and other UX issues) - user_235711
http://www.sitepoint.com/danger-accidental-click-ux-issues/

======
SixSigma
Jef Raskin tells the story in The Humane Interface, make every action/click
undoable. Anything else is user hostile.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Humane_Interface](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Humane_Interface)

